# Warsaw - Museum Competition (MOMA)



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

orangy said:


> I'll drink it myself.
> You confuse minimalism with failed attempts at functionalism.
> There's no single mininimalist building in Warsaw - commercial, residential, governmental or any other. (and thats why i asked the question). :lol:


I didn't make any confusion between minimalism and functionalism,or any other style.A cold building can be of any style in my opinion.If in your opinion the cold ones are the minimalistic buildings,than that's you and not me.
And give me the beer man.I want a good polish beer and a vodka too!


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

Phobos said:


> I didn't make any confusion between minimalism and functionalism,or any other style.A cold building can be of any style in my opinion.If in your opinion the cold ones are the minimalistic buildings,than that's you and not me.
> And give me the beer man.I want a good polish beer and a vodka too!


ya i have to agree with u, i dont really care if its minimalism or functionalism. One can argue that there is no minimalism or whatever but the point is that the buildings still look like shit and it is a fact.


----------



## Varsben (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

^^ I've seen better looking Carrefour hypermarkets. :lol:


----------



## Lucky Luke (Oct 20, 2004)

They couldn't choose a worse project hno: :bash:


----------



## LukDos (Mar 14, 2006)

check those two, that were not even awarded..i think they are way bether then 15 awarded project....
]


















I love the first one so much 

What do u think ???

U can see the second one here : http://www.tamizo.pl/PL/projekty/architektura/43/muzeum_sztuki_nowoczesnej_w_warszawie.html


----------



## sun&sun (Dec 26, 2004)

Vars_ said:


>


Even the Carrefour which is u/c in Istanbul looks better and more like a museum than this one! You guys must be pissed off!! Do you think they decided to build this one because of the costs? The other projects seem to be more complicated and more expensive!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

LukDos said:


> check those two, that were not even awarded..i think they are way bether then 15 awarded project....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with you about the first one. It has a similar architectural style as the winner project but is soooooo much better.


----------



## hellolazyness (Nov 20, 2004)

polska_immortalz said:


> HOW DO YOU LIKE THIS PROJECT???
> 
> http://www.museumcompetition.pl/nagrody.php?lang=eng


Oh my God...what a nightmare


----------



## orangy (Feb 17, 2007)

Phobos said:


> I didn't make any confusion between minimalism and functionalism,or any other style.A cold building can be of any style in my opinion.If in your opinion the cold ones are the minimalistic buildings,than that's you and not me.
> And give me the beer man.I want a good polish beer and a vodka too!


I didn't make the point about cold buildings, you did. To me, a cold building is one without central heating :lol: and i wouldn't use this term in relation to design.

I'm just saying that in my city there's no building like this one, because 70% of what there is are pseudo-corbusier'ian blocks, 15% is international style and the rest are remains of Polish classicism, pre-war functionalism and some other styles including bit of soc-realism. 

..and be careful with that vodka :lol:


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

My favourite is this one from Norway.










As some guys already said before, they've chosen the worst possible project. :no:


----------



## ChivDevil (Jan 28, 2007)

This sucks for you guys.hno: Is there a possibility that they will change their minds on the winning design?


----------



## TwItCH (May 2, 2006)

Vars_ said:


>


this is an insult to Carrefour:nuts:


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

It's not final design.


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey, I think the winner cheated! He copied the design of the Wal Mart near my house!

IMO this historic city should have a beautiful building in a traditional style.


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ It is traditional style (minimalizm) if by "traditional" you mean old but the city is not very historic...


----------



## LukDos (Mar 14, 2006)

Blok said:


> ^^ It is traditional style (minimalizm) if by "traditional" you mean old but the city is not very historic...


if Warsaw is not vary historic city......than what Eastern European city is ????


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ Praha:dunno:


----------



## pdxheel (Feb 15, 2006)

Very boring and unimaginative desing.


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

OMG what a disaster. I fear for the people of warsaw - it seems that city planners and the judges have lost all grip on reality and public opinion. 
I couldn't like this project even you paid me.

I fav design is the one from Norway - I think the curves would've complemented Zloty Tarasz nicely and given the city a very modern feeling -


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

Horrid. Shopping malls look better.


----------



## p5archit (Feb 25, 2003)

First, it is probably the cheapest of the bunch and most likely the one that would be most easily built. If you look at the others you will notice that they are full of undulating curves in the structure, not cheap by any means. This is not to say that the winner is my choice either, but there are obviously guidelines set out by the MOMA or which ever body oversaw the proposals for the competition.

I can also see why such a building was chosen for a modern art museum- it is subdued, conservative and has clean lines and blends into the city well. While many cities today are opting to go the Gehry or Liebeskind route- jutting, jagged and explosive architecture- not that there is anything wrong with them or their buildings, they are now sprouting up everywhere. Thus a more conservative and toned-down approach is probably a better choice- it is not necessarily a copy of anything anywhere and looks like it belongs. That again, is not to say I think it should have won. I do not find it to be the worst though.

p5


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

What a disaster! How boring, such a terrible shame. All of the other entries are far superior! *tut*


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

i feel sorry for the people that designed this project - zero creativity


----------



## gublov (Feb 19, 2007)

You don' have to, I'm sure they feel okay... and perhaps they feel sorry for people that don't understand the difference between design and architecture, or between a fashion show and a museum..


----------



## karawana (Nov 22, 2006)

There are other projects on that page:
http://www.museumcompetition.pl/nagrody.php


----------



## Dziki REX (Nov 10, 2003)

My favourite



petertrmchl said:


> Inne spojrzenie na muzeum.


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

LukDos said:


> check those two, that were not even awarded..i think they are way bether then 15 awarded project....
> ]


I like this one!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

The inside looks much btter


----------



## johnz88 (Feb 19, 2005)

The director of this future museum already quit because he hates this design and cant understand why they chose the one they did.


----------



## gublov (Feb 19, 2007)

Very unprofessional behaviour...


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

gublov said:


> You don' have to, I'm sure they feel okay... and perhaps they feel sorry for people that don't understand the difference between design and architecture, or between a fashion show and a museum..


its about making a statement and being a symbol. Picking a different design would've showed the world Warsaw is at the cutting edge when it comes to design and construction, it'd be recognizlable symbol along with the Palace of Culture and Science and zloty Taraz. Instead we have this...hno:


----------



## philbern (Jun 14, 2005)

The winning design is indeed anemic. The shell is staid and it's budgeted simplicity reminds me of a poor man's casket. Hopefully they'll review the project again and choose a more cutting edge design.


----------



## orangy (Feb 17, 2007)

A bunch of shots from the post-competition exhibition (courtesy of michau)




















































































































































































Original posting here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=294205&page=73

Notice the difference between previously published renders and these models.


----------



## connected_ (Dec 24, 2006)

I love this design! It's borderline brutalism... with minimalist qualities. I'm sure that once it's finished it will be a great place to visit. The other designs generally look like what a museum shouldn't be: an expanse of space where very little of it is used to display anything. The white bubble one is horrendous. It's just poorly planned floor space.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin (Jan 9, 2006)

box :nuts: just like Warszawa Centralna station hno:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I don't love it. In fact, there are a good half-dozen better than this one, IMO. It's not that it's a bad design, it's just that in such a highprofile spot, it's not iconic enough. Perhaps changing the colour a bit would help? 

IIRC, the spot it was on was empty, save an entrance to the Metro, right?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

This photograph in left looks so happy for Warsaw ahaha !


----------



## orangy (Feb 17, 2007)

samsonyuen said:


> I don't love it. In fact, there are a good half-dozen better than this one, IMO. It's not that it's a bad design, it's just that in such a highprofile spot, it's not iconic enough. Perhaps changing the colour a bit would help?
> 
> IIRC, the spot it was on was empty, save an entrance to the Metro, right?


Wrong, the entrance to the metro is about 400 meters to the south (and another one about 100 m to the north). And the plot is not empty as yet, there's a monstrous temporal department store there.


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

I don't know why judges was taked this project :/ 
I hope that the winner project will be changed


----------



## Blok (Jul 10, 2006)

> Perhaps changing the colour a bit would help?


We don't know the color yet.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

any pics of the other projects?


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

that's the proposition from Tamizo Projects from Poland


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

^^ Gosh, so much better than the picked one :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

Even my dog's box looks better then "this"...


----------



## wholagun (Nov 15, 2003)

I'd say just about themost interesting part of this building is the roof. 

I never understood why people like bare concrete, it makes buildings look like bunkers.


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

it's called minimalism. and IMO sometimes less is more.


----------

